# Tomcat5.5 installiert und upgedatet - Fehlermeldung



## filigrani (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

kurze Frage,

habe einen Tomcat 5.5 Server auf einem Linux Debian System laufen und greife über Putty drauf zu:

Hab folgenden Befehl eingegeben:
filigrani@ovoo:/var/lib/tomcat5.5$ *sudo apt-get install tomcat5.5*
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
The following extra packages will be installed:
  libtomcat5.5-java
The following packages will be upgraded:
  libtomcat5.5-java tomcat5.5
2 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 51 not upgraded.
Need to get 2442kB of archives.
After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
Get:1 http://security.debian.org stable/updates/main libtomcat5.5-java 5.5.20-2etch2 [2385kB]
Get:2 http://security.debian.org stable/updates/main tomcat5.5 5.5.20-2etch2 [56.9kB]
Fetched 2442kB in 0s (4670kB/s)
(Reading database ... 22521 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace libtomcat5.5-java 5.5.20-2 (using .../libtomcat5.5-java_5.5.20-2etch2_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement libtomcat5.5-java ...
Preparing to replace tomcat5.5 5.5.20-2 (using .../tomcat5.5_5.5.20-2etch2_all.deb) ...
Stopping Tomcat servlet engine: tomcat5.5 (not running).
Unpacking replacement tomcat5.5 ...
Setting up libtomcat5.5-java (5.5.20-2etch2) ...
Setting up tomcat5.5 (5.5.20-2etch2) ...
Installing new version of config file /etc/tomcat5.5/policy.d/03catalina.policy ...
Installing new version of config file /etc/tomcat5.5/policy.d/04webapps.policy ...
Starting Tomcat servlet engine: tomcat5.5.

Wenn ich dann den status abfrage mit 

sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 status

kommt als Antwort:

Tomcat servlet engine is not running, but pid file exists.


Ich habe schon überall danach gegoogelt, und kann es mir nicht erklären. 
Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?
Ich will einfach den Tomcat Server zum laufen bekommen!

Vielen Dank im Voraus

filigrani


----------



## SeeSharpNewBee (13. Februar 2008)

Hi,

also, ich persönlich würde im "TOMCAT_HOME/bin/" verzeichnis nach "catalina.sh" bzw. "start.sh" suchen und dieses starten, dann weißt du sicher mehr.

Ach, und vor jedem "apt-get install ..." würde ich ein "apt-get update" machen, damit du die aktuellsten (wenn man das bei Debian so nennen kann  ) Pakete zur Auswahl hast!



> 2 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and* 51 not upgraded*.



Hast du das bemerkt? --> "apt-get upgrade" würde auch nicht schaden...


----------



## Navy (13. Februar 2008)

Wohl eher: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"


----------



## SeeSharpNewBee (13. Februar 2008)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Wohl eher: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"



Was soll er/sie mit dist-upgrade? Er/sie will doch nur Tomcat installieren!


----------



## deepthroat (13. Februar 2008)

SeeSharpNewBee hat gesagt.:


> Was soll er/sie mit dist-upgrade? Er/sie will doch nur Tomcat installieren!


dist-upgrade bedeutet nicht das die Distribution ge-upgraded wird. Es heißt lediglich, das auch noch nicht installierte Pakete, die von neueren Versionen bereits installierter Pakete benötigt werden, mitinstalliert werden. Ansonsten werden die neuen Versionen der Pakete nicht installiert, da die Abhängigkeiten nicht aufgelöst werden können (ohne neue Pakete zu installieren). dist-upgrade ist der "normale Modus" von aptitude etc.

Gruß


----------

